# ICAST 2010- New Shimano stuff?



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Any new stuff you can tease us with since ICAST is right around the corner?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope. My lips are sealed until I get the OK.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I feel another joke from Bantam is on the way lol


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> Nope. My lips are sealed until I get the *OK*.


*OK*

:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is going to be a ton of new stuff this year. Its going to take forever to post it all. Of course since this is my favorite site to visit you will get the new product info first like every year.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> There is going to be a ton of new stuff this year. Its going to take forever to post it all. Of course since this is my favorite site to visit you will get the new product info first like every year.


Aww....you do have as soft side lol just pulling your leg bud


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah I'm a big softy. Just watch out for us big quiet guys when we get mad :biggrin:

Trust me. Everyone will be happy with the new products this year, well at least I think you will be.


----------



## dusbus (Nov 5, 2008)

I think round reels will see a makeover. The Calcutta line hasn't seen any love in a while and the calcutta dc reels are tough to find. Just a thought.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Yeah I'm a big softy. Just watch out for us big quiet guys when we get mad :biggrin:


Yeah, they turn green and start tearing up sheeet! LOL
Cant wait B, I'm definately looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been fishing a lot of the new stuff this year. Some of it started a few years ago, so it will be nice to see what the public has to say when it finally comes to market. All I know is that I really, really like some of the new products. I'm trying to figure out exactly how I will get my share when they are available


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> I've been fishing a lot of the new stuff this year. *Some of it started a few years ago, so it will be nice to see what the public has to say when it finally comes to market*. All I know is that I really, really like some of the new products. *I'm trying to figure out exactly how I will get my share when they are available*


Reading between the lines Dan, and I come up with the "new" Calais for 2010.

We all know about the new 100 size Curado? (What ever Shimano USA is going to call it). Shimano Japan called it a Scorpion 1000XT (in atm maroon color :frown.

"I really, really like *SOME* of the new products".

So are we looking at a down year for new products from Shimano USA this year?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can say there will not be a new Calais model this year. 

New Curado? We'll see. 

I say some of the products because there are always things that I will not have a use for here on the west coast, or I simply choose to use a little higher end products. This will be a big year with some surprises


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> I can say there will not be a new Calais model this year.
> 
> New Curado? We'll see.
> 
> I say some of the products because there are always things that I will not have a use for here on the west coast, or I simply choose to use a little higher end products. This will be a big year with some surprises


Bummer on the "no new Calais this year" reply :frown:. When? :headknock

New Curado? Check. You didn't say "NO" like you did to the Calais .

Good news on the Big Year with some surprises :cheers:.

Gonna be a long two weeks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't say when we will get a new Calais. Everything is scheduled through 2014 right now, but it can change at any time. Sometimes products are delayed for various reasons. The next few years are going to be exciting!

I just hope everyone will be happy with what we bring to market this year. I know I am very happy.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Spoiler ALERT!!!!! Shimano Scorpion!!!!! 6.7 OZ, 6+1 bearings, 6:4:1 ratio
................ MSRP $250......


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chris9681 said:


> Spoiler ALERT!!!!! Shimano Scorpion!!!!! 6.7 OZ, 6+1 bearings, 6:4:1 ratio
> ................ MSRP $250......


Been out since 04 bud


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

OOPS!!!! I uploaded the wrong pic.... This is the new Scorpian XT.. Here is the right pic


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats been out for a while in Japan. No surprise that everyone thinks this is coming here. You'll just have to wait and see what we release this year.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Isn't that scorpian xt the Jap version of the Core?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's essentially a Core 50/Aldebran but with an aluminum frame. There are a few other minor changes as well like a plastic drag star instead of aluminum.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> It's essentially a Core 50/Aldebran but with an aluminum frame. There are a few other minor changes as well like a plastic drag star instead of aluminum.


The CORE 50 is a disappointing reel for me personally. The handle/nut assembly do not compliment the high end price of the reel. It looks like the same handle/nut assembly on the old Bantam reels. Also, the Chrome plated thumb bar cheese the he.ll out if the reel. And the straight vain drag star looks like a carryover from another reel. Is there a reason SHIMANO did not use the Hurricane Eye drag star on the CORE 50?

Is there a possibilty that SHIMANO will upgrade the CORE 50 with more unique features?

I bought 2 CORE 50's when they hit the street, but, they sit in the box they came in. They are my White Elephant's.

I think SHIMANO could have done a better job with aesthetic's of their low profile FlagShip MG reel.

I know...opinions are like A-Holes.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> The CORE 50 is a disappointing reel for me personally. The handle/nut assembly do not compliment the high end price of the reel. It looks like the same handle/nut assembly on the old Bantam reels. Also, the Chrome plated thumb bar cheese the he.ll out if the reel. And the straight vain drag star looks like a carryover from another reel. Is there a reason SHIMANO did not use the Hurricane Eye drag star on the CORE 50?
> 
> Is there a possibilty that SHIMANO will upgrade the CORE 50 with more unique features?
> 
> ...


let me know when you are going to gift them out


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

When are the new 2010 products going to be hitting the shelfs for the consumer?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

devand said:


> When are the new 2010 products going to be hitting the shelfs for the consumer?


After ICast


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Let us know Bantam, we will be waiting. My Sabine beauties are always up for something new and weeeeellll something old. LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Some products will be ready to ship in August and others will be later in the year. I am not sure as I have not been handed a list with all the proposed ship dates. Typically everything new will ship August-November depending on what it is.


----------

